# Amalfi coast/Sorrento ...Package or arrange your own?



## onway (1 Jan 2012)

For anyone who has gone to the Amalfi Coast/Sorrento.....Did you book a package or arrange your own flights and accommodation??
 I have been looking at Topflight and Sunway but I'm not sure whether to go with that or try to arrange things myself.


----------



## Slim (1 Jan 2012)

Hi. Went last October. Booked flights with Aer Lingus and holiday let via www.holiday lettings.co.uk. I felt the hotel deals were expensive though handy. I rented one bed chalet with private pool for €680 for the week. Flights were about €350 for two. Transfer from airport €10pp ew. Train to Naples and Pompeii easy and cheap. Pompeii well worth the visit as is the Archaeological Museum in Naples. The local buses and hydrofoils/ferries travel between Sorrento, Naples, Capri, Positano and other towns. If I was going again I would get accommodation within 300m or so of Piazzo Tasso in Sorrento. Regardless of what anyone else says, this is the place to be for ease of transport and restaurants etc. Anywhere else is likely to be much less convenient. Travel Department use a hotel quite a way from Sorrento itself but still calls itself Sorrento. Check on Tripadvisor for lots of information including my own review of the trip.


----------



## onway (1 Jan 2012)

Thank you for your reply Slim. I hadn't thought of booking a chalet/apartment , I just looked at the hotels but I will look into these also.
 I must say I was drawn to the hotels higher up for the view and this probably doesn't fit with your advise to say in a central place....


----------



## IsleOfMan (2 Jan 2012)

Would Naples be worth an overnight?


----------



## Harry31 (2 Jan 2012)

We stayed in Naples 1 night - a few years ago - it was quite a scary place, even the waiter in the hotel advised me not to wear any necklace, rings etc. as he said "madam they take, no wear"!  We didn't hang around & got a taxi to the ferry port (just wanted to take the jetfoil) & even the taxi driver was very rude - he wanted to drive us to Sorrento & when we wouldn't he drove like a madman.  Sorrento was lovely & I would agree with a previous post that the local train to Pompeii was the cheapest option & no bother at all to do.  You would really need a day there, or at least a good few hours - we loved it & just rented the talking thing there to walk around on our own.


----------



## Harry31 (2 Jan 2012)

Forgot to add, we got the local bus around the coast toward Amalfi, but didn't get there - got off in Positano & it was so beautiful we stayed for the day.  Walking down the steps to the beach is fine - back up was hard going - we didn't realise until we got up to the main road again there is a bus to take you up!  I wish we'd known!  There is lovely dramatic scenery on the way there & wish we had had the time to go all the way to Amalfi, it's supposed to be a beautiful place.


----------



## sam h (2 Jan 2012)

Sorrento is a good bas as that is where all the transportation links are, but I hated the town - far too touristy.  It is a great spot to head to Pompeii, which is a must (I'd recommend reading Robert Harris' book of the same name - it is fiction based on as much fact as possible but gives you a really good idea of what the town would have been like back then).  The bus around the Amalfi coast is a wonderful trip & all the towns around there are worth a visit.  The Isle of Capri is nice, but again, very touristy - we took the boat to Ischia & this is far less touristy & very much a working community.

We didn't go into Naples as everyone (especially the locals) were warning us about theft & muggings - though, generally in Italy, I tend to feel very safe.


----------



## Slim (2 Jan 2012)

IsleOfMan said:


> Would Naples be worth an overnight?



I wouldn't stay overnight in Naples as its reputation would put me off. We did walk from the museum to the port and it was interesting and not scary but I tend to be very wary on such trips. There is a very nice tourist bus around the Sorrento peninsula, 12€ pp, audio tour etc. Hotels in Sorrento charge more for sea views, but may work out good value. Touristy yes but stll very nice and good hub.


----------



## onway (2 Jan 2012)

Has anyone been there in April??
 Not a big fan of the heat and feel it could be very warm in July/August.


----------



## Slim (3 Jan 2012)

onway said:


> Has anyone been there in April??
> Not a big fan of the heat and feel it could be very warm in July/August.


 No, we were there in October and it was nice and warm, but a few days of wind and some rain. Never really cold. I would not venture there between late June and mid September. even in October, the flies really bite, no mozzies though. We booked through this site - http://www.summerinitaly.com/guide/ which is useful and kept a good communication up before and after the trip. Have a look at the reviews on Tripadvisor for lots of information.


----------



## hazelgreen (3 Jan 2012)

We self booked flight to Naples and hotel in Sorrento at back of town.  We opted to take local bus service from airport.  It was not pleasant.  We had to wait up to two hours for next departure.  Bus  in terminus filled up in that time and no air conditioning.  It was very hot day and many standing on bus all the way to Sorrento.  I would recommend alternatives such as taxi or bus to train station in Naples but latter also could be overcrowded.  

Sorrento on mid summers day was very hot and does not have benefit of good access to sea to bathe in and cool off. There are wooden walkways at bottom of cliffs much used by locals but did not tempt me despite heat.

I injured self so did not have chance to explore much.


----------



## petitz (3 Apr 2012)

onway said:


> I must say I was drawn to the hotels higher up for the view



You could try Grand Hotel President - amazing views!
ghpresident.com


----------



## joer (15 Apr 2012)

I would be grateful for any information on the transfers from Naples Airport to Sorrento. The most hassle free but not private transfer. Just wondering is there more than one train station in Naples.

Thanks.


----------

